# base plate compatability



## italian biker (May 21, 2008)

I did a search already for this and had no luck. I'm wondering what routers have compatible bolt patterns with the porter cable 890 series. It seems that the alot of after market accessories are for porter cables. Home Depot sells the rigid 2.25 hp combo with the fixed base and plunge base for around $200.00. The Porter cable combo is around 280. If I can save 80 and get the same features, with the same accessory availability, I'd be content with the rigid. Looking at both of them at Home Depot, it looked like they were, but they were both in security chains and I couldn't get them close enough together to tell for sure. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## italian biker (May 21, 2008)

And also, I just got a wood craft flyer where they have a frued ft1702 for 129.00


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Would you rather spend $110 for a router with both bases?
Sears has a nice combo.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi talian biker

b/4 you put you money on the table for that one besure to read the posting by

Charles M

a member of the forum, they are dumping that model if I recall that right..

===========


italian biker said:


> And also, I just got a wood craft flyer where they have a frued ft1702 for 129.00


----------



## italian biker (May 21, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Would you rather spend $110 for a router with both bases?
> Sears has a nice combo.
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P


Yes, I'd much rather spend 110, but I have a 2HP craftsman I'm not happy with it now. You can pretty much only use craftsman bushings, etc....And if I could get a frued for 130, I'd go that route, but, there again, it seems the standard for accessories is the porter cables


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not get that statement. You can just change the base plate on any router and use any bushings you want, you are not limited to the Craftsman bushings at all.

Freud is dumping a lot of its line and already sold all the bits and blades portion of the business to Bosch. I would wait at least 6 months or more to see what new offerings Freud is going to come out with or if they shed more power tool models.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys


Just my 2 cents 

We are going to see many companies go down the drain,,in the next year or two, I'm not saying Freud is one of them but when companies start cutting back that's real sign, it's just not the USA it's a world wide thing, i.e. Circuit City pulled the plug today, 50,000 people of work and more to come, the big banks are dropping left and right , the bread lines are coming,, hang on to your shorts... 


==========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> We are going to see many companies go down the drain,,in the next year or two, I'm not saying Freud is one of them but when companies start cutting back that's real sign, it's just not the USA it's a world wide thing, i.e. Circuit City pulled the plug today, 50,000 people of work and more to come, the big banks are dropping left and right , the bread lines are coming,, hang on to your shorts...


Hi All: No, the breadlines are not coming however social assistance will become more important in the near future. It's funny, we call social assistance welfare and attach a stygma to it. The big three executives fly in their private jets to Washington to negotiate (beg) for a handout so they can continue getting their million dollar salaries and we call it good business. Does something seem rather strange here?

As for Circuit City, they died a long time ago but the President hadn't found a new job yet so he went chapter 11. Once he found a new job, bye bye Circuit City. 

This recession is absolutely necessary. Too long we've been content with "trust me" and now, we no longer trust. Companies will have to be forthcoming or die.

Allthunbs


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

italian biker said:


> I did a search already for this and had no luck. I'm wondering what routers have compatible bolt patterns with the porter cable 890 series. It seems that the alot of after market accessories are for porter cables. Home Depot sells the rigid 2.25 hp combo with the fixed base and plunge base for around $200.00. The Porter cable combo is around 280. If I can save 80 and get the same features, with the same accessory availability, I'd be content with the rigid. Looking at both of them at Home Depot, it looked like they were, but they were both in security chains and I couldn't get them close enough together to tell for sure. Does anyone know for sure?


Hi Italian Biker: Watch the ads carefully. The Ridgid sometimes comes with a Lifetime Warranty. Too good a deal to pass up. Grab it when you can, especially the combo with multiple bases. Get the 1/2" collet version. This will give you a basic router package for a lot of different packages -- except raised panel doors cut horizontally on a horizontal router table.

As for compatibility, make baseplates for each of our routers. It makes each router more productive. I opt for the 11"x11" with the holes for 1 3/4" guides from OakPark.

Hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I guess I'm with Nick on this one. You can change the plates quite easily. The newer craftsmen models are quite good. Much better than there old models they used to sell. There are aftermarket plates you can purchase that accept the PC style guides. So, you're not limited in what you can use.

Do some searching here in the forums, you can make your own base plate. I do believe that Bj has posted numerous thread about this subject. Someone should make it a "sticky".


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Italian biker, I have the Ridgid router you mention. I am very pleased with it and would purchase it again. I do not know about today, but 6 months ago when I got it I got the life time warranty. I am not sure who's lift time they are talking about nor what the life expectancy is, but I got it. 

I am no connoisseur of routers I have only had three, and borrowed two. The two I borrowed were Sears but they were older models, like 10 or 12 years old. My opinion of the Sears based upon those two would not be a good one but I know they have made great strides in their product since then. How do I know that? These guys would not recommence Sears to the local dump based upon my experience. Therefor I have to assume they have greatly improved.

I do know that the Ridgid is compatible with PC's of similar HP, I don't know about the 3+HP units. I know that it is compatible because I bought a jig that was drilled for the PC and my Ridgid fidded it. (No that is not a typo, just my mood.), and yes if I had a day job I would keep it. Shoot man if I had any job I'd keep it!!

allthunbs has encouraged me to write a review of the Ridgid and I am working on that as time allows. My minor dislikes with the Ridgid are the power switch is in the middle of the motor at the top and you must let go of the router with one had to turn on/off, anouther thing is the lock for the plunge, it locate around behind the right handle is a little inconvenient to reach. Some things that I do like are the ease with which the motor can be transferred from one base to the other, the LED lights to light up my work as it were, the fact the router depth can be adjusted from above the table and, if they would have provided them, you could remove bits very easily with offset wrenches. If you remove the router from it's base, easily done. you can use two wrenches, and that is what I usually do.

I will be doing a better review in the near future and thank you allthunbs for the challenge regarding the review, that is why I have all these pics to show tonight.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> allthunbs for the challenge


Nuts, I didn't do anything. All I did was ask. All of the kudos go to you for doing the job and I look foward to learning. BTW, nice little writeup. How do you find it handles under load? Too light, easy to control, too heavy, bogs down easily under load, works like a charm, push it to H--- and back and it still waits for more ;-)

Allthunbs in anticipation of more!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Allthunbs I have made it my goal to get it done this week with pics. Actually I have it nearly done except I did it in Word with pic mixed in and I don,t think it will cut and paste that way.---Ya know I might just try that once and see what happens?!? Maybe I will "blow up" the forum or something. If you have ever tried that let me know so I don't bother trying.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Allthunbs I have made it my goal to get it done this week with pics. Actually I have it nearly done except I did it in Word with pic mixed in and I don,t think it will cut and paste that way.---Ya know I might just try that once and see what happens?!? Maybe I will "blow up" the forum or something. If you have ever tried that let me know so I don't bother trying.


Hi Jerry: I use a free version of a text editor called "Notetab." Then I do the cut and paste thing. The only problem is that it won't handle pictures very well. You end up having to code them into the text and although that's not difficult it means that the source of the pictures have to be online all the time. The alternative is to upload the pics from your machine and you can't do that with cut and paste.

No, you won't blow up the forum. I was going to suggest a form of anarchy but I won't ;-) I look forward to the report.

Allthunbs


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work so far Jerry. Keep it up.


----------



## italian biker (May 21, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Greetings Italian biker, I have the Ridgid router you mention. I am very pleased with it and would purchase it again. I do not know about today, but 6 months ago when I got it I got the life time warranty. I am not sure who's lift time they are talking about nor what the life expectancy is, but I got it.
> 
> I am no connoisseur of routers I have only had three, and borrowed two. The two I borrowed were Sears but they were older models, like 10 or 12 years old. My opinion of the Sears based upon those two would not be a good one but I know they have made great strides in their product since then. How do I know that? These guys would not recommence Sears to the local dump based upon my experience. Therefor I have to assume they have greatly improved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. My current router table plate is was factory made for the PC 890 series, and I drilled to fit my POS Craftsman in there. So, by what your saying is that any router plate drilled for the PC 890, the rigis will fit without extra drilling. There was something about the Rigid that I thought was kind of cheaply done, was the plastic locking levers on the bases, compared to the PC, which is metal(I assume aluminum)


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> ...


darn bread lines -anyway its me again .someone here--in dropped your name and i need to ask you another a question ---i have a bosch router 617 model-but i have no template guides to fit and now i need them .


i do have several craftsman's , one pc and one universal fit all base -- for which i have porter cable and craftsman guides that fit these bases...... but my extra bases don't fit my Bosch .... 

Is there a base i can buy that will accommodate my guides and fit my Bosch ???
Thank you 
*hope we aren't headed for a grapes of wrath thingee ...don't want my spawn or grand spawn doing that- It wasn't pretty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

The one below should work for your Bosch,it also comes with a adapter so you can use the PC type guides 


Amazon.com: Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set: Your Store

--------



wuzfuzde said:


> darn bread lines -anyway its me again .someone here--in dropped your name and i need to ask you another a question ---i have a bosch router 617 model-but i have no template guides to fit and now i need them .
> 
> 
> i do have several craftsman's , one pc and one universal fit all base -- for which i have porter cable and craftsman guides that fit these bases...... but my extra bases don't fit my Bosch ....
> ...


----------

